# Angeln ( LITTLE BIG GAME ) in Ägypten in der Makadi Bay bzw. Hurghada



## anglerfreund82 (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen! 

Ich möchte mich hiermit erst noch einmal kurz bei euch vorstellen: 

Ich heiße Daniel, bin 29 Jahre alt, komme aus der Nähe von Köln und bin leidenschaftlicher Raubfischangler. 

Meine Freundin und ich haben vom 18.07. - 01.08. kurzfristig einen Urlaub in Ägypten, in der Makadi Bay gebucht. 

Da ich nicht nur tauchen, sondern auch gerne angeln will, habe ich mal etwas im Internet recherchiert, habe zwar vieles übers Angeln in Ägypten gefunden, allerdings sind die meisten Beiträge schon älter, daher würde ich hiermit gerne mal ein paar Fragen stellen und hoffe, das mir jemand diese beantworten kann!? 

1. Lohnt es sich generell in dieser Zeit vom Ufer zu angeln (auch in dieser Bucht!?!) ? 

Wenn JA, wann, wo, wie und auf was!? 

(Dass man nicht direkt am Hausriff angeln darf, weiß ich bereits)! 

2. Wie sieht es mit Charterausflügen aus? 

Habe gelesen, das es in Hurghada mehrere gute Schiffe gibt, die fürs Little Big Game Angeln geeignet sind, die Ausrüstung sollte man aber anscheinend besser selber mitnehmen! 

Habt Ihr dazu Erfahrungen!? 

3. Das bringt mich zu den Fragen: 

Könnt Ihr Boote/Leute empfehlen und habt evtl. Kontaktadressen, oder Telefonnummern!? 

Was kostet so ein Tagesausflug (sehe immer Preise von 200-400 Euro pro Tag, das ist mir aber definitiv viel zu teuer)!? 

4. Dann habe ich gelesen, dass auf mitgebrachte Angeln etc. ein hoher Einfuhrzoll erhoben wird, stimmt das!? 

5. Ist vielleicht zu dieser Zeit noch ein Angelinteressierter in der Nähe? 

6. Habt Ihr sonst noch Tipps für mich? 

Das sollte erstmal reichen, schon einmal Danke im Voraus für eure Mühen und bis dahin… 

PETRI HEIL


----------

